# Are You Winning Today!



## RJJ (Jul 8, 2013)

This has become one of my favorite sayings as of late. Are you winning today? As a person, a father or mother, as an inspector, BO, or what ever the position may be. Life is hard and we get ground up, tossed under the bus and so much more. Just wondering who is winning or loosing and why?


----------



## pwood (Jul 8, 2013)

rolling the egg uphill with my nose or herding cats kind of day. red tag monday and there is a sale happening now. good times!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2013)

All in all, good day, especially after a "holiday" weekend.


----------



## ewenme (Jul 8, 2013)

Winning day, for sure. It's my penultimate Monday: only one more working Monday to go before retirement on July 19th. Mixed emotions welled-up this morning. It will be difficult to leave here, where I like what I do 95% of the time, and what I don't like is a small bump in the grand scheme. I love the people I work with, and I'll miss them on a daily basis. But, it's still a winning day, and I have a short list. The sky is blue; there is a slight breeze; the temps are ~78 deg. F. and the sun is shining. What more can we ask for? Oh, and the inspections are passing, mostly!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2013)

Today is uphill all the way but I will finish a winner because tomorrow I fly down to Kansas City where my daughter and 5 grandchildren all 8 and under will pick me up at the airport for our road trip back to Montana. So I am extremely motivated.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 8, 2013)

Every day should be a winning day, especially if you live to live it.  Negativity breeds upon itself and only creates more problems.


----------



## JPohling (Jul 8, 2013)

I have no real complaints and feel like a winner every day!


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2013)

Sometimes I fell like I am in  Pamplona , Spain and the Bulls are winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alias (Jul 9, 2013)

I have had a few bumps the past few weeks,  Yesterday was a good day, I started the paperwork for the sale of my house.  This was the final part of the puzzle so that I can move along down the road of life.  Today, it is gorgeous outside, the mountains have lost their snow, and it isn't too hot.  I will miss the scenery, some friends, and the beauty of the high desert.

It is time for a new adventure...........

Sue   :cowboy


----------



## ewenme (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue:

One step at time is all you can take. Making great strides starts with small steps.  You will do great in whatever you undertake! Hang in there! :cheers

Carol


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 9, 2013)

This morning, a good framer I've known a long time told me in a matter of fact way that I was being ridiculous concerning a frame inspection. Made for a worse day than average. I hate considering my own ridiculousity.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 10, 2013)

Jobsaver, "ridiculousity"? Love it. Some days I don't know if I found a rope or lost a horse! All great posts here and one common thread. We keep going.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 11, 2013)

It appears that most are winning and looking at the cup as being somewhat full. That shows the American Sprit is a live and well. I question myself quite often on if I have won or lost and most often regardless of an outcome I have won. Later I will share something that was a definite win base on code and principle.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 12, 2013)

As of the first of this month I have been at this job for one year.  Looking back, I've been very fortunate and give the credit to my two superiors (also new; city manager and building official), who supported me in improving the code compliance process here.  Builders and contractors are co-operative; I'm receiving "complete" sets of plans; code compliance is much improved; and my friends on this forum have been extremely helpful and tolerant.   Now, all I have to do is find something to complain about to make my life fulfilled.  Not to worry, I am a cantankerous old man, I'll think of something.  Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Too funny UB...........glad you are back with us!

And glad that you found a place to roost you ol' buzzard!


----------



## MtnArch (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's see ... I live in America, I am working in a profession that I chose to go into (and have since I was 17, though it took another 11 years to get licensed), I have a wife I love and adore, I have kids who seem to tolerate me, I'm relatively healthy, I have a roof over my head, a car to drive to work and job sites, I get to read and participate in this forum when I want to, and I'm on the top side of the grass.

Yup, I think I'm winning today (and everyday!!).

(Oh ... and I get to see what ICE has to deal with everyday ... always a winning day!!!)


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2013)

No struck out with only ONE pitch;;;

Y! SPORTS


----------



## RJJ (Aug 6, 2013)

He is not having a winning day!


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2013)

Got new uniform in:::::

I'm Surrounded by Idiots Shirt - The Patriot Depot


----------

